# TV Celebrity car



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep, the car not the owner!

For those that watch Top Gear (which will be most people I imagine), this is the Lotus S2 Exige that was chased around their test track by the Apache helicopter:










Its also believed to be the very first S2 Exige ever to be made - hand built by the special vehcicle team before the actual production run started. The owner is just waiting for a letter from Lotus to prove its authenticity.

Anyway, for a car that did 9000 miles of demonstrations, suspension development and press use, its in remarkably good condition, having been pampered like a first born child by Lotus at Hethel. The current owner is considering selling it, and wondered if a good detail would help him to keep it!

Weather wasn't great on the day, one minute baking hot the next hammering down with rain. As a result, not loads of photos because I was pressed for time and also space working in the single garage whilst sheltering from the weather.

At the start, generally grubby and covered in cat paw prints, sand, brake dust and track day rubber!


















































Johnnyopolis had kindly leant me his 3M sun gun to have a try, despite me being frightened s**t less of dropping the thing! Initial thoughts? Very very good, but far too expensive.










To deal with the gritty mud and sand, first off was a darn good couple of presoaks with the Gilmour, followed by very gentle rinsing at low pressure. This removed the loose bits leaving a two bucket was to finish the fest. Wheels were cleaned thoroughly with Megs Wheel Brightener. Clayed with Sonus Grey, washed again then rinsed dried and taped up. Wheels were covered in CG Wheel Guard.

Out with the rotary and the polishing kit, this was quickly achieved:










Happy with that correction, I carried on around the car.

(Light looks different because of a slight difference of angle of the sun gnu, relative to the panel, which isn't entirely flat)


































Thats it for correction photo's - a bit poor I know!

When finished polishing I applied a layer of CG EZ Creme Glaze, followed by two layers of Jetseal, followed by CG 50/50 wax. Glass cleaned, door shuts and panels gaps cleaned, trim & tyres dressed and rolled out into the sunshine for some finished shots.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That is one seriously nice car :doublesho


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, That looks stunning.

Cracking work as ever Reg


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Very good and very nice webby!!


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

looks mint again :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

nice :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a beast of car.
I think this shot shows off the finish really nicely:










Great work :thumb:


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Star of one of the best bits of telly in a long time, i love those cars.
Spotted a similar machine in Spitalfileds (E London) about a year ago:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice work as per usual Reg


----------



## Justtourin1 (May 18, 2007)

:thumb: mega results, top bananna


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Reggie baby 

Glad you liked the sun gun and was it early this week the rain/sun 'thang'?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Top job!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Very nice Reggie baby
> 
> Glad you liked the sun gun and was it early this week the rain/sun 'thang'?


Tuesday, it was a nightmare!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Reg Hollis said:


> Tuesday, it was a nightmare!


Aye thought so!!! Had a mare too!!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

The flake in that paint looks lush, top job fela


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

Lovely job and those look like a great colour for a set of wheels, when they're dirty it looks like they are meant to be that colour!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Another great job on a lotus. Stunning car... :thumb:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Good job there mate !!!:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Get your Batmobile oot!

Top work on an awesome car


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Have been looking forward to that all week Reg and you did not fail to impress. Lovely machine and great work.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks very mean all in black like that, and looks even better now you have turned around the finish!


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> That is a beast of car.
> I think this shot shows off the finish really nicely:
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree. That is a lovely deep shiney wet look shot. :thumb:

Well done!

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> That is a beast of car.
> I think this shot shows off the finish really nicely:
> 
> 
> ...


Does it for me to - great finish! :thumb:


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

beautifl finish mate, and fantastic car, that would be the lotus i would buy, the exige S in white mmmmm


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

GlynRS2 said:


> That is a beast of car.
> I think this shot shows off the finish really nicely:
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed ! The paint looks melted and makes the middle of the car look thinner... like its wearing a corset !


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

AWESOME :thumb: 

That program almost caused me to remortgage & go buy an S2 after :car:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent results there, lovely finish... Remember doing an Exige in this colour and the flake in the paint is cracking, and you've got it coming through brilliantly. :thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

just fantastic


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

What a car:doublesho


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

That's awesome the fleck on some of them shots is amazing. Nice job


----------



## base-1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Sexual, is he keeping it then?


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

He wants to go racing next year, in the Lotus On Track series, but doesn't want to use that car. If no-one offers his sensible money he'll just keep it.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

fantastic result:thumb:


----------

